# فرصة لا تعود ( ملف به كل عناوين المكاتب الاستشارية فى دبى )



## nasr_art (10 نوفمبر 2006)

أقدم لكم اليوم ملف يحتوى على العناوين الالكترونية وأرقام تليفونات كل المكاتب الاستشارية فى أمارة دبى. وذلك من حرصى على تشغيل كل أخوانى المسلمين فى الوطن العربى 
أرجوا أن تذكرونى بالخير والدعاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
مهندس معمارى/ نصر محمد.


----------



## sadamara (13 نوفمبر 2006)

والله صنعت خيرا لم يعمله احد بحجمه وفائدته


----------



## أحمد حسانين (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يفتح عليك بفتوح العارفين ويبارك لك


----------



## hanyacad (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## karabo (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا تعرف المكاتب الي في الكويت ياليت توضحها ايضا و شكرا


----------



## osoud (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## باسل حلب (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اعجز عن شكرك لهذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا
شكراااااااااااااا
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر"


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (10 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ISL (11 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير ولكن لو تكرمت ارسال عناوين مختبرات فحص المواد


وساكون منون لك Islamfakh***********


----------



## walid2020 (11 يناير 2007)

أخى هذا الملف يفتح بأى البرامج


----------



## nasr_art (11 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الملف يفتح ببرنامج الإكسل ( أوفيس أكس بى )


----------



## shrek (16 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك ..........................


----------



## medhat1973 (16 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## Hassaan alzoubi (17 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عصام لطفى (19 يناير 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mdsm (20 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## alshahrour (23 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (23 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا
و جزاك الله كل خير..............


----------



## yousif (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

ونحن بانتظار عناونين الماكتب الاستشارية بالعراق والكويت
واشكركم جدا
المهندس
ابو يعقوب البصري


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## رشيد رشيد الجزائري (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو خطاب العراقي (16 أبريل 2007)

ربي يجازيك عنا افضل الجزاء و مشكوور يا الطيب


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحسون المدني (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد صخر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كمال19 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (25 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و لكن لم أجد شئ من الكاتب الاسنشارية في الرابط


----------



## محمودامين (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## كوردستان (27 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## gmd dawoud (27 يونيو 2009)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس اكيد جمعتها بعد جهد جزاك الله خيرا دعوة وانا بالمسجد النبوي الشريف


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (28 يونيو 2009)

وربنا انته اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك اخوك فى الله ناصر على 

وعلى فكرة انا شغال ولله الحمد فى فردريك ار هاريس لاستشارات الطرق بالامارات


----------



## يقظان القيسي (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م/ياسر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ty so much


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## علاء مشتاق (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم.........جزاك الله كل خير.......


----------



## arch_hamada (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم*​


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك وييفيدنا ان شاء الله
ويجعل ماقدمت فى ميزان حسناتك
شكرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابوزينب السنجري (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamedhassanin31 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا أخى على هذا المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله عنا كل خير
و الله المستعان
أخوك / محمد حسنين
مصر


----------



## no_way (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo seif (9 أبريل 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## فراج محمود (10 أبريل 2013)

موافق ومشكور انشاء الله


----------



## م أركان العبيدي (11 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله عليك


----------

